# Hacking Block were for spi war and hacking progames



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Start here-> www.malwarebytes.org

DM


----------



## fiveohthree (Jan 23, 2012)

Try to re-install a new operating system and a brand new anti-virus software. Also try to run crack fix on your computer. It really helps to remove all such problems.


----------

